# Tea Party goals



## regent (Oct 29, 2013)

What is the goals of the tea party, just shutting down America, destroy America, Make America as pure as the Tea Party? So far the goals seem to restore America to a time when tea party people were comfortable?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 29, 2013)

regent said:


> What is the goals of the tea party, just shutting down America, destroy America, Make America as pure as the Tea Party? So far the goals seem to restore America to a time when tea party people were comfortable?



Limited the size of government, strong national security, eliminate excessive taxes, eliminate the national debt, eliminate deficit spending, protect free markets, abide by the constitution, promote civic responsibility and maintain local independence to name a few goals.

Which do you have a problem with?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 29, 2013)

The goal is to return America to a supposed wonderland ca. 1950s.

Not going to happen.


----------



## AquaAthena (Oct 29, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> The goal is to return America to a supposed wonderland ca. 1950s.
> 
> Not going to happen.



It would stand a better chance at happening with Tea Party candidates than libertarians, though I think you are right. It ain't ever gonna happen. A person needs to ask themselves whom they favor for leadership; Rand Paul or Ted Cruz, if either.  Tea Party Republicans tend to favor Cruz and libertarians, Rand Paul, from what I read. 

I favor Rand Paul.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 29, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> The goal is to return America to a supposed wonderland ca. 1950s.
> 
> Not going to happen.



You have no idea what you're talking about which is typical for you dumbass liberals.


----------



## AquaAthena (Oct 29, 2013)

regent said:


> What is the goals of the tea party, just shutting down America, destroy America, Make America as pure as the Tea Party? So far the goals seem to restore America to a time when tea party people were comfortable?



Here is some good reading relative to what tea partiers and libertarians support, and in percentages, from Reuters:

SNIP:

n the current Virginia governor's race, Robert Sarvis, a libertarian who supports gun rights and same-sex unions, has the support of 11 percent of Republicans and 2 percent of Democrats, taking potential votes from front-running Democrat Terry McAuliffe and Republican state Attorney General Ken Cuccinelli, according to a Quinnipiac University poll of likely voters released last week.

The PRRI survey identified libertarians through questions about their views on taxes and other policies, and by self-identification. A total of 13 percent of those surveyed called themselves libertarians - while 7 percent were inferred as consistent libertarians by how they answered certain questions. An additional 15 percent were seen as leaning libertarian.

Jones said it was crucial to understand libertarians since they will be an important part of conservative coalitions going forward. Most are under 50 and slightly more likely to vote in primaries than Republicans overall. More than two-thirds are men and nearly all are non-Hispanic whites.

Libertarians are more opposed to government involvement in economic policies than those affiliated with the Tea Party and Republicans overall, the survey found. For instance, 65 percent of libertarians were opposed to increasing the minimum wage, while 57 percent of Republicans overall supported it, the survey found.

Ninety-six percent of libertarians oppose President Barack Obama's landmark healthcare restructuring compared to 89 percent of Republicans.

But nearly 60 percent of libertarians oppose making it more difficult for a woman to get an abortion, while 58 percent of Republicans and those affiliated with the Tea Party favor such restrictions, according to the survey.

More than 70 percent of libertarians favored legalizing marijuana, while about 60 percent of Republicans and Tea Party members opposed such a move, the survey found.

Among libertarian voters who favor Republicans, U.S. Senator Rand Paul of Kentucky was the favorite potential presidential candidate with 26 percent support, while 18 percent preferred Senator Ted Cruz of Texas. Among Tea Party voters, Cruz was the favored candidate at 22 percent, with Paul at 13 percent.

The survey interviewed 2,317 adults and has a margin of error of plus or minus 2.5 percentage points.

Yahoo News Canada - Latest News & Headlines


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 29, 2013)

AquaAthena said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The goal is to return America to a supposed wonderland ca. 1950s.
> ...



I would favor Paul over Cruz, of course.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 29, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The goal is to return America to a supposed wonderland ca. 1950s.
> ...



Best you got?

What have you done about job creation and a sluggish economy?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 29, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



I've hired three employees and purchased two automobiles, sold 40 head of cattle just in the last three months.

What have you done?


----------



## Mojo2 (Oct 29, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> The goal is to return America to a supposed wonderland ca. 1950s.
> 
> Not going to happen.



No, back to a time when America last worked well and was happy, strong, prosperous and when Americans knew the greatest freedom.

You want to make America into something that can not support our continued happiness, strength, prosperity and freedom?

Why?

So your selfish wants are imposed on everyone?

You are hoping the continued march of Progressive ideology will win you the approval you can't possibly hope to gain from a vote on the actual merits of that ideology.


----------



## martybegan (Oct 29, 2013)

The tea party isnt something that can be defined by specific goals. Overall it is for less FEDERAL government, and less overall intrusion into a person's life. 

I agree with several of the Tea Parties positions. I consider myself a supporter of strict constructionist federalism.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 29, 2013)

TeaParty goals are quite simple....

I got mine screw everyone else


----------



## martybegan (Oct 29, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> TeaParty goals are quite simple....
> 
> I got mine screw everyone else



Not even close dispshit. 

Its more like "I got what I earned, if you want some of it, how about ASKING me instead of making the government FORCE me to give it to them"


----------



## Flopper (Oct 29, 2013)

Mojo2 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The goal is to return America to a supposed wonderland ca. 1950s.
> ...


What the Tea Party doesn't realize is you can't go back, you can only move forward.  The past is what you choose to remember.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 29, 2013)

Flopper said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Typical progressive POV.


----------



## martybegan (Oct 29, 2013)

Flopper said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Meaningless tripe from a person who follows a meaningless political philosophy.


----------



## Flopper (Oct 29, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo2 said:
> ...


LOL with your time machine


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 29, 2013)

Flopper said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



Hey dumbass, I never mentioned a time machine or going back in time. However we can reduce the size and scope of government.


----------



## regent (Oct 29, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > What is the goals of the tea party, just shutting down America, destroy America, Make America as pure as the Tea Party? So far the goals seem to restore America to a time when tea party people were comfortable?
> ...




So, have the goals of the Tea Party ever been achieved in America's history?


----------



## Mojo2 (Oct 29, 2013)

Flopper said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



The Tea Party values ARE the Constitution's values and the Constitution is evergreen, timeless.

If they weren't your collective sorry asses would be marginalized in this society.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 29, 2013)

regent said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > regent said:
> ...



Answer my question, then I'll respond to yours.


----------



## Mojo2 (Oct 29, 2013)

regent said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > regent said:
> ...



From 1776 until LBJ.

Then the wheels fell off.



> [ TITLE: 11pm, JULY 25th 1967 ]
> 
> PRESIDENT LYNDON B. JOHNSON: Law and order have broken down in Detroit, Michigan. Pillage, looting, murder
> 
> ...



Silt 3.0: Baby It's Cold Outside (first half)

Today, you liberals and progressives want to burden this country with a NEW round of your untried, unproven, extremist plans and programs without fixing the last round of damage brought on by your irrational and unrestrained exuberance.

Only this time your exuberance is being monitored and we will not be moved by the assassination of a beloved President to acquiesce to your childishness.

We have enough of a track record to go on to prevent our just sitting idly by, this time, and watching you unleash another wave of your unique brand of hell (albeit with the BEST of intentions  ) onto America. A hell which YOU won't be able to fix when it finally becomes clear to you guys it really is HELL. And a HELL we all will have to live with.

No.

NO!

HELL NO!!!


----------



## regent (Oct 29, 2013)

Mojo2 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Who has decided the Constitution's values are timeless. Since the adoption the Constitution has been changed, interpreted and implemented differently for different parts of the population, hundreds if not a thousand times.  The 27 amendments are the tip of the iceberg. 
Add to that, where has it been decided that tea parties values are the same values as the Constitution?


----------



## Mojo2 (Oct 29, 2013)

regent said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



Well, when the states decide to take back this country (using the Constitutional mechanism described by Mark "THE GREAT ONE" Levin in his book, The Liberty Amendments) from fruity nutcakes who think like you do, you will have lots of time to Google the answers to your questions.

You boys and girls have made an un-Holy mess of things and it's time for you to get a well deserved time out!


----------



## Mojo2 (Oct 29, 2013)

Flopper said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



Libs need to know that Back to the Future is more than a movie title.

What is old is now new. We always look to the past for a clue to the future.

Only fools don't learn from the past.

Libs.

You is fools.


----------



## Sallow (Oct 29, 2013)

Simple:

Create a White only Evangelical Theocracy.

They are starting to scare even their corporate backers.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 29, 2013)

Some silly wrote, "No, back to a time when America last worked well and was happy, strong, prosperous and when Americans knew the greatest freedom."  *In fact, he longs for when longevity was still limited, and if one was not white or male, one had a horrible time climbing through the barriers; a time when Civil Rights was despised by most whites.*

"You want to make America into something that can not support our continued happiness, strength, prosperity and freedom?"  *That is what the silly is attempting to prevent: a continuation of happiness, strength, prosperity and freedom for all.*

*The socon values people are at their lowest in per capita of the population, so they cannot reasonably expect to socialize the country as it was in the 1950s.*


----------



## regent (Oct 29, 2013)

Mojo2 said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo2 said:
> ...



Can you answer the post or not? 
Who has decided the Constitution's values are timeless. Since the adoption the Constitution has been changed, interpreted and implemented differently for different parts of the population, hundreds if not a thousand times.  The 27 amendments are the tip of the iceberg. 
Add to that, where has it been decided that tea parties values are the same values as the Constitution?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Flopper (Oct 29, 2013)

I think the question should be what has the TP  accomplished, not what they believe or what they have tried to do but what have they done.  No, shutting down the government nor making the current congress the most unproductive in history doesn't qualify.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 29, 2013)

The TPM has accomplished nothing.


----------



## martybegan (Oct 30, 2013)

regent said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > regent said:
> ...


[/QUOTE]

The constitution should only be changed via amendment. Currently we have judges basically adding and subtracting things as they see fit. The process of changing it was laid down in the document itself, and its not 5 of 9 unlelected lawyers deciding who has what rights.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 30, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> The goal is to return America to a supposed wonderland ca. 1950s.
> 
> Not going to happen.



Stop spying on people, eliminate the IRS since it's now being used as a weapon against political enemies, deStarkify the Republican Party


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 30, 2013)

jakestarkey said:


> the tpm has accomplished nothing.



2010


----------



## birddog (Oct 30, 2013)

Unless they have read TP information or been to a TP rally, I question  anyone's qualification to pass judgement on what the goals of the TP is.


----------



## rdean (Oct 30, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > What is the goals of the tea party, just shutting down America, destroy America, Make America as pure as the Tea Party? So far the goals seem to restore America to a time when tea party people were comfortable?
> ...



Without any actual suggestions on how these things are to be done, you might as well be saying:

Rainbows after every shower.

Flowers.

Cookies.

Nice things.  

Pretty.

Shiny.


----------



## rdean (Oct 30, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The goal is to return America to a supposed wonderland ca. 1950s.
> ...



Just think.  Without all that spying, Republicans would still be trying to find out who was behind 9/11.  Remember, they thought it was Saddam until Bin Laden TOLD them he did it.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 30, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> jakestarkey said:
> 
> 
> > the tpm has accomplished nothing.
> ...



Jake reacts to 2010 like Dracula to Holy Water


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 30, 2013)

rdean said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Or if we're lucky, maybe Merkel or some other foreign leader will talk about it while we're spying on them


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 30, 2013)

rdean said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > regent said:
> ...



Read the OP you idiot.

Suggestions wasn't asked for. What was asked, I answered.

Do try to keep up.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 30, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > jakestarkey said:
> ...



And he claims to be Republican. So far the biggest lie he's told to date IMO.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 30, 2013)

TPM lost half of the seats in 2012 that they won in 2010.

They will lose at least 14, maybe 21, of the remaining 37 next year.

The TPM RINOs are in dire danger because they have accomplished nothing in job creation, helping a sluggish economy, and cost the American taxpayer $24billion recently.

Buncha losers, soon to be blown away by the wind of history.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 30, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> TPM lost half of the seats in 2012 that they won in 2010.
> 
> They will lose at least 14, maybe 21, of the remaining 37 next year.
> 
> ...



In the overall Congress, Tea Party supporters in the GOP total 162 (simply combine the House and Senate numbers).  Compare that to the total number of Republicans in Congress (278), and you get 58% of the Republicans in Congress are Tea Party supporters.


----------



## Flopper (Oct 30, 2013)

Mojo2 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


Only fools try to relive it.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 30, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > TPM lost half of the seats in 2012 that they won in 2010.
> ...



The blog has the numbers wrong, counting folks that are not TeaPs.  Simply because a GOP critter in Congress is conservative does not make him a TeaPs.

Anywhere from 1/2 to 2/3ds of the remaining TeaPs will be removed next year "because they have accomplished nothing in job creation, helping a sluggish economy, and cost the American taxpayer $24billion recently."


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 30, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



And we're supposed to believe someone that is a proven liar.

No thanks!


----------



## Flopper (Oct 30, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


I hope you're correct but I fear that will not be the case because so many of their constituents are just as radical and unrealistic as their candidates.  

For the two party system to work, the parties must be able to work together or at least negotiate with one another and that is just not possible with the TP controlling the House.


----------



## rdean (Oct 30, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Oh, then it's OK.  After all, what right winger actually cares about "ideas"?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 31, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> TPM lost half of the seats in 2012 that they won in 2010.
> 
> They will lose at least 14, maybe 21, of the remaining 37 next year.
> 
> ...



Without Republican Moderates dragging the ticket down and George Soros hiring the campaign manager, Starkeycrats fear the 2014 midterm will be another Dem shellacking with Obamacare as the central theme


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 31, 2013)

rdean said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



Hey stupid, a question was asked and answered.

We care more about ideas than the left. To understand your ideas all I have to do is listen to Obama lie on TV.

You brain dead morons cannot even think for yourselves.


----------



## regent (Oct 31, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > What is the goals of the tea party, just shutting down America, destroy America, Make America as pure as the Tea Party? So far the goals seem to restore America to a time when tea party people were comfortable?
> ...




How long does it take for Americans to recognize these are same goals promised in so many elections for so many years and never achieved? Most of Americans are on to these pie-in-the-sky scams. In fact, they look similar to Reagan's goals and yet under 
Reagan  taxes went up, government grew and and the debt tripled under Reagan. 
The problem I have with the goals are they are designed for Americans that still believe in a Parson Weem's America where George Washington chopped down a cherry tree.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 31, 2013)

regent said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > regent said:
> ...



These are scams huh?

Under Reagan the Cold War was ended.

Under Reaganomics, 16 million new jobs were created.

Reagan inherited a misery index (the sum of the inflation and unemployment rates) of 19.99%, and when he left office it had dropped to 9.72%

The Intermediate-Range Nuclear Forces (INF) treaty he signed with Soviet leader Mikhail Gorbachev eliminated an entire class of nuclear weapons.

He also laid the framework with Gorbachev for the Strategic Arms Reduction Treaty (START), which reduced both countries arsenals of nuclear weapons.

The question is how long will it take for Americas to realized socialism doesn't work?


----------



## regent (Oct 31, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Yep, under Reagan and Gorbachev the cold war ended. To both Reagan's and Gorbachev's credit they grabbed the opportunity to end the cold war.  
I didn't see the Misery index listed as one of the tea party goals? 
If socialism means government helping one group of its citizens  at the expense of other citizens then socialism began soon after the Constitution was ratified, but it seems the definition of socialism is quite flexible on these boards. Can you define socialism?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 31, 2013)

regent said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > regent said:
> ...



Misery index would be in the economic category. Did you need an itemized list?

Yes I can define socialism.


so·cial·ism
 noun \&#712;s&#333;-sh&#601;-&#716;li-z&#601;m\  

: a way of organizing a society in which major industries are owned and controlled by the government rather than by individual people and companies

1 :  any of various economic and political theories advocating collective or governmental ownership and administration of the means of production and distribution of goods 

2 a :  a system of society or group living in which there is no private property 

b :  a system or condition of society in which the means of production are owned and controlled by the state 

3 :  a stage of society in Marxist theory transitional between capitalism and communism and distinguished by unequal distribution of goods and pay according to work done 

Anymore dumb questions?


----------



## regent (Oct 31, 2013)

martybegan said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo2 said:
> ...



The constitution should only be changed via amendment. Currently we have judges basically adding and subtracting things as they see fit. The process of changing it was laid down in the document itself, and its not 5 of 9 unlelected lawyers deciding who has what rights.[/QUOTE]

"Should" doesn't always make it in life. Judges decided they have that power and most of America has accepted that premise. To change that to the pre-arbury period might just take that amendment, but until then....


----------



## regent (Oct 31, 2013)

Mojo2 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The goal is to return America to a supposed wonderland ca. 1950s.
> ...



So when was this time that you have decided America worked well, was happy, strong, free and prosperous?


----------



## martybegan (Oct 31, 2013)

regent said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > regent said:
> ...



What it takes is electing people who will make sure we get non uppity judges.


----------



## regent (Nov 1, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



There are least ten major types of socialism, which type is this? It seems to be somewhat of a mixture. Do any of them apply to Obamacare? 
Does any of your definition apply to Obamacare?


----------



## DGS49 (Nov 1, 2013)

Tea Party Goal:  Not very complicated, really. Just read the Constitution.  Focus on Article I, Section 8, and take the Tenth Amendment seriously.  There you have it.

It is a dream, of course, because once people get used to sucking at the Government's teats it is impossible for them to let go, but the closer we get the better it will be.

Even the Supreme Court can't completely ignore the Constitution, even when they toss it in the garbage can (figuratively speaking).  Notice that the turncoat Roberts had to twist the ACA penalty into a "tax" in order to justify Congress requiring that people buy insurance - a grotesquely unconstitutional mandate under any rational reading of the document.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Nov 1, 2013)

OUR MISSION

The Tea Party Patriots&#8217; mission is to restore America&#8217;s founding principles of Fiscal Responsibility, Constitutionally Limited Government and Free Markets.

OUR CORE PRINCIPLES

FISCAL RESPONSIBILITY means not overspending, and not burdening our children and grandchildren with our bills. In the words of Thomas Jefferson: &#8220;the principle of spending money to be paid by posterity [is] swindling futurity on a large scale.&#8221; A more fiscally responsible government will take fewer taxes from our paychecks.

CONSTITUTIONALLY LIMITED GOVERNMENT means power resides with the people and not with the government. Governing should be done at the most local level possible where it can be held accountable. America&#8217;s founders believed that government power should be limited, enumerated, and constrained by our Constitution. Tea Party Patriots agree. The American people make this country great, not our government.

FREE MARKET ECONOMICS made America an economic superpower that for at least two centuries provided subsequent generations of Americans more opportunities and higher standards of living. An erosion of our free markets through government intervention is at the heart of America&#8217;s current economic decline, stagnating jobs, and spiraling debt and deficits. Failures in government programs and government-controlled financial markets helped spark the worst financial crisis since the Great Depression. Further government interventions and takeovers have made this Great Recession longer and deeper. A renewed focus on free markets will lead to a more vibrant economy creating jobs and higher standards of living for future generations.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Nov 1, 2013)

regent said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > regent said:
> ...



I think your trying to complicate things. Which isn't in your best interest given your mental deficiency.

Obamacare is an attempt to control the healthcare industry which is about one sixth of our economy. 

Government control over a major industry is the definition of socialism (see above).

So I'll ignore your first question because the definition has been provided and answer the second and third which are the same questions just phrased differently with an affirmative.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 1, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> And we're supposed to believe someone that is a proven liar.
> 
> No thanks!


  OK, we will take you at your own statement.  We won't believe you.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 1, 2013)

Flopper said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



I know the lower South inside and out.

The teens and millenials are generally more conservative than their peers across the country, but feel their parents' and grandparents' fears of Hispanics, gays, abortions, and so forth are just hysteria.

Their vote will increase as the elders die out over the next twenty years.

TPM hysteria is nothing more than the death throes of the generation that lost the culture wars of the 1950s to the 1970s.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 1, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > TPM lost half of the seats in 2012 that they won in 2010.
> ...



The GOP cannot win with the far right only is the fact.  Nominate a Santorum or a Cruz and the dem will win 60% of the vote in 2016.  In 2014, the House is in dire danger of going Democratic because of TPM fail.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Nov 1, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > And we're supposed to believe someone that is a proven liar.
> ...



Trust me I'm not the only one that sees you as a liar. And I'm not trying to convince anyone of that fact. They can see your post for themselves and decide.

No lie one more time about how you're a Republican.

Then explain how it is that you always seem to go against the conservatives in this forum and side with liberals.

Oh and give me a list of Republicans that have railed against Reagan and defended Obama.


----------



## regent (Nov 1, 2013)

eagle1462010 said:


> OUR MISSION
> 
> The Tea Party Patriots mission is to restore Americas founding principles of Fiscal Responsibility, Constitutionally Limited Government and Free Markets.
> 
> ...



The framers of the Constitution took power, a lot of power, from local government and gave it to the national government. Under the new Constitution, America never had a free market system, not then not now. Have you ever read the causes of the Great Depression? Can you name the nations on this planet that have a free market economy today?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 1, 2013)

eagle forgot "to stick ultrasound wands up women's vaginas".

If only the TPM had tried job creation and help to a sluggish economy.

But they couldn't even do that.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 1, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Considering that your commentary is wrong, you have shown that you are mentally deficient.

What the rest of America is asking is "Obama et al are involved because the GOP refused to address this when they had the chance?"

The answer is "yes".


----------



## eagle1462010 (Nov 1, 2013)

regent said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > OUR MISSION
> ...



Anyone who reads the Federalist Papers and Madison would know you are incorrect on what they intended on Power in the Gov't.  The Founders preached limited Gov't, and Checks and Balances on all of them to ensure no Branch got too much power.  Which is why they created a Republic and not a pure Democracy.  

The Great Depression.  Your fishing for an answer here, and you will not get it from me.  Ask the PROGRESSIVE Woodrow Wilson Why....................One who changed the FOUNDERS INTENT of the Constitution to extreme measures.  

Excessive speculation caused the great depression, via the FIAT CURRENCY of the day.  Which is why they created the Glass Steagall ACT to prevent it from happening again.  Which was repealed and caused the last crash.

Free Market Economy.  Look at California and then look at Texas.  Business leave California to escape the LEFTIST and STATIST because of their anti business regulations and Tax system.  Yet Texas gains jobs and business.  That's the difference in a nut shell.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Nov 1, 2013)

The Federalist Papers - THOMAS (Library of Congress)

Read it and others as you wish.  Clearly they wanted the States to maintain most of the power.


Annenberg Classroom - Article I Section 8

Section 8 - The Meaning
Article I, Section 8, specifies the powers of Congress in great detail. These powers are limited to those listed and those that are "necessary and proper" to carry them out. All other lawmaking powers are left to the states. The First Congress, concerned that the limited nature of the federal government was not clear enough in the original Constitution, later adopted Amendment X, which reserves to the states or to the people all the powers not specifically granted to the federal government.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Nov 1, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > regent said:
> ...



Hey stupid,  stay out of my thread!

This is a discussion about socialism you moron!!


----------



## Sallow (Nov 1, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Cold War ended, huh?

Under Reagan, who basically created Al Qaeda, we spent billions on the military. So of course there were plenty of jobs "created". They were created by *government spending.*

Then, after the "collapse" of the Soviet Union, the US spent *billions* propping up the Russian economy. Which, by the way, eventually went back to becoming an Oligarchy and an adversary.

Reagan also presided over several financial collapses which, surprise surprise, it took *billions* to bailout.

And Reagan, one of the biggest opponents to "Socialized Medicine" or Medicare, actually wound up* EXPANDING it!*

Reagan OKs Expansion of Medicare Aid : Adds Warning About Necessity to Keep Costs Under Control - Los Angeles Times

Seems your fairy tale about Ronny just got riddled with a little "Socialistic" reality.

Reagan was as much of a "Socialist" as Obama..if not more so.


----------



## Flopper (Nov 1, 2013)

DGS49 said:


> Tea Party Goal:  Not very complicated, really. Just read the Constitution.  Focus on Article I, Section 8, and take the Tenth Amendment seriously.  There you have it.
> 
> It is a dream, of course, because once people get used to sucking at the Government's teats it is impossible for them to let go, but the closer we get the better it will be.
> 
> Even the Supreme Court can't completely ignore the Constitution, even when they toss it in the garbage can (figuratively speaking).  Notice that the turncoat Roberts had to twist the ACA penalty into a "tax" in order to justify Congress requiring that people buy insurance - a grotesquely unconstitutional mandate under any rational reading of the document.


The most difficult goals can often be stated very simply but reaching those goals is often very difficult if not impossible.   Few people would dispute that eliminating excess taxes, reducing the national debt, eliminating deficits, protecting free markets, promoting civic responsibility, etc.. are a bad thing.  However, it is the methods of reaching those goals that most people will not support.

Finally after years of Tea Party rhetoric, the public is beginning to realize that it's better to make small improvements than pursue radical Tea Party changes that are domed to failure.  *What the Tea Party does not understand is that although most people hate big government, they want the services provided by big government.  They want the entitlement programs, protection of the environment, strong national defense and a multitude of other government services.*


----------



## DGS49 (Nov 1, 2013)

Putting it another way, creeping socialism has gradually resulted in a system where half of the population pays no federal income taxes and half of the population (largely the same group) is dependent on government for a significant portion of their upkeep.

So for a "conservative" to win a national office, he has to capture the votes of 80% of the productive voters (SS doesn't compromise all of its beneficiaries).

Nevertheless, we keep hearing from Democrats that the Republicans cannot win with an "extremist" candidate.  But history argues against that point.  We nominated moderates in 2012 and 2008, and lost.

Bush 43 ran as a conservative and won, twice.  Bush 41 ran initially as a conservative and won.  Then he COMPROMISED with the Democrats on taxes (i.e., changed to "modeerate"), and lost.  Reagan ran as an unapologetic conservative and won twice.

An articulate conservative can win, provided he can avoid being politically assassinated by the MSM during the campaign.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 1, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



You stay on track!

One, you have not shown that ACA is socialism at all.

Two, you have not shown that ACA is here because the GOP and free market alternatives failed.

I have every right to point out the deficiencies of the thread.


----------

